# your Colombian coffee grower



## colombiancoffee (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi I'm Sergio Navia from Colombia, I'm a coffee producer

interested on make some business with you! actually I'm living in Bristol

UK.

I'm involved in the Colombian coffee federation and I have all the

guaranties to export coffee of the best quality without intermediaries

because I'm the owner of some crops and also a coffee wholesaler. in

addition also if you are not interested on my services I would like to visit

you and see your coffee offer!

Colombia is the 2nd biggest coffee producer and the biggest producer of Arabica coffee, which is considered the highest quality bean. Cultivation, processing, trading, transportation and marketing of coffee provide employment to many people in Colombia. The major coffee importing countries are the United States, Germany, Japan, Italy and other European countries. There are 570,000 producers. The farmers in Colombia belong to and are controlled by the Colombian Coffee Federation (FNC). The FNC is considered the most successful coffee federation due to over 60 years of experience and continuation of many development activities.

I will be waiting for you to contact me.

Thank you for your time!

Sergio Navia "your Colombian coffee grower"

Email Address: [email protected]

Telephone: 07427984405


----------

